# Only a Few Days Left for Your Chance at Michigan's Hunt of a Lifetime



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

With 2011 drawing to a close, the Michigan Department of Natural Resources reminds hunters that the last day to purchase Pure Michigan Hunt applications is Saturday, Dec. 31. Applicants can purchase an unlimited number of $4 chances for Michigan's "Hunt of a Lifetime" anywhere DNR licenses are sold or online at www.mdnr-elicense.com.

More...


----------

